# large bald patchs on ring neck doves



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I posted about this some time back, still not sure what the problem is or what to do...of the 12 birds in the aviary, 3 have large sections on their chests and around the necks that are bald. No pecking. No mites. No abrasions. The other birds are perfectly healthy with no bald spots or feather loss at all. Except for looking silly, the birds seem normal and healthy. What else can cause complete feather loss over large sections of the chest/neck area? (I isolated one of the birds...no change.) The bald patches have been like this without change (no more loss and without any regrowth) for at least 3 months. This is frustrating.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear the dilemna continues.

You didn't menton if you have already treated with Scatt or another such treatment, did you? If you have, then you can rule out mites.

Also, could this be the molt?

Be sure to give them garlic and other things good supportive measures for feathering, and if you haven't treated with Scatt, be sure to do so, as you cannot see the mites. You can, however, see patches on their heads and necks where they have difficulty preening.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Treessa..thanks..if a moult, wouldn't all the birds look like this? Not just the three? And if mites, the same question, I would expect all the birds to have the same or similar problem...can mites or moult effect just the 3?l


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, mites can effect just a few birds, as I have seen it in one bird I had, and none of the others had it. I couldn't find any mites on the bird either, upon examination, after using Scatt his feathers all grew back within weeks.

If you haven't used Scatt or any other similar product then I'm pretty sure it is mites, and not the molting. Molting can be more prevelent in some birds, but usually all are affected.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

I also have about 3 with this problem maybe young, today I cought one as it landed on my arm and a good bit of eathers on its chest came off,


----------

